# Walk in Cooler/Freezer



## Chad Pasquini (Nov 6, 2014)

Per CBC Section 11B 203.9 - Employee Work Areas, would a walk in cooler have to be fully accessible or could providing path of travel, door hardware, landing, and strike side clearance for door, be compliant? or do you need to provide the clearance inside the cooler as well. Thanks for your replies


----------



## ICE (Nov 6, 2014)

Apparently not....but hey now.....I can't be trusted for the stuff in chapter 11.

The next section is a strange bit of code.  For obvious reasons, a raised judging platform need not be accessible.  However the route to where the stairs/ladder commence shall be accessible.  What's the point in that?



> 11B-203.10 Raised refereeing, judging and scoring areas.Raised structures used solely for refereeing, judging or scoring a sport shall not be required to comply with these requirements or to be on an accessible route. An accessible route complying with Division 4 shall be provided to the ground or floor-level entry points, where provided, of stairs, ladders, or other means of reaching the raised elements or areas.


----------



## JBI (Nov 6, 2014)

ICE, maybe the judges need an escort to the raised platform and that individual might be mobility impaired? (grasping at straws here...)


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 6, 2014)

My wife was in a wheel chair due to a foot injury. She could "walk" up the stairs using one knee.

some things don't make "sense" until you actually have to experience it


----------



## steveray (Nov 6, 2014)

2009 IBC.......1103.2.15 Walk-in coolers and freezers. Walk-in coolers and freezers intended for employee use only are not required to be accessible.

And ICE.....I do not believe they are exempt in the IBC....1103.2.7 Raised areas. Raised areas used primarily for purposes of security, life safety or fire safety including, but not limited to, observation galleries, prison guard towers, fire towers or lifeguard stands, are not required to be accessible or to be served by an accessible route.


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks Steveray, I wish the CBC had the same language, so I am going with my earlier thoughts.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 7, 2014)

If kitchen is less than 1,000 sq. ft. then interior of box need not have a turnaround inside, per ADAStandards and todays webinar.


----------



## Mech (Nov 7, 2014)

I have heard of guys carrying a wheelchair bound individual up a flight of stairs in the morning to her office job and then back down at the end of the day.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 7, 2014)

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/accessibility/7620-coolers-freezers-california-building-code.html


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Nov 7, 2014)

Mark, you the man, thank you.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 7, 2014)

Ver.....y interesting topic. Had a gas station C-store add a walk-in beer cooler. One plan review question I had was, is the cooler for "Joe six pack" to use or employee only?

It was set up for Joe to grab some buds. It met the door handle, swing and access route inside the cooler.

While there one day, I witnessed a wheelchair patron loading up with his weekend drinky, had the cartons over his lap, He was able to turn around and come back out.

pc1


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Nov 7, 2014)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Ver.....y interesting topic. Had a gas station C-store add a walk-in beer cooler. One plan review question I had was, is the cooler for "Joe six pack" to use or employee only? It was set up for Joe to grab some buds. It met the door handle, swing and access route inside the cooler.
> 
> While there one day, I witnessed a wheelchair patron loading up with his weekend drinky, had the cartons over his lap, He was able to turn around and come back out.
> 
> pc1


It could have been 1 foot wide, up some stairs and covered in razor wire.

Ain't no such thing as "inaccessible" when you need your beer.

Brent.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 8, 2014)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Ver.....y interesting topic. Had a gas station C-store add a walk-in beer cooler. One plan review question I had was, is the cooler for "Joe six pack" to use or employee only? It was set up for Joe to grab some buds. It met the door handle, swing and access route inside the cooler.
> 
> While there one day, I witnessed a wheelchair patron loading up with his weekend drinky, had the cartons over his lap, He was able to turn around and come back out. pc1


If it is a customer area, it must be accessible. Different wheelchair users have different mobility restrictions. some need an accessible handle, some don't. some need the clearances at doors, some don't.


----------

